# 2010 335d vs2011 x35d



## grigia (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello everyone, I currently agree with auto spies and own a 2010 335d! I love this car. One problem my friend has a 2011 x35d with a list of 73k that he wants to sell to me for 59k.....

My 335 doesn't have many options and I'm tempted to go for the x35d...it's a great deal.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd do it but I also have been looking into diesel SUVs and station wagons. So I have been in a mode to get rid of my 335d and into something bigger. I'd really think it is a decision only you can make. 

Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

What options does your D have or missing that you think you desire?
Are you trading in your D or keeping it?
IMO, the D's FE (>30 MPG) is better than the x35d (22 MPG) thus will be cheaper to maintain. Check out the FE on Fuelly.

Unless you need the extra space of the x35d and the options the D is more fun to drive.

And for $59K you have other choices like a ML BlueTec or soon the GLK BlueTec or a VW Taureg TDI or Audi Q7 TDI and you can probably get a good value if you trade in your D. 

Like Snipe656 says only you can decide what's best for you.


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

i have both. The X5D while sporty for an SUV, is nowhere's near as sporty as the 335D. if you have kids, or a buisness where you're always hauling stuff arund,t he X5D extra space is great. Sometimes i like it for not having to be so low to the ground. The other poster is right also, I avg 29.5MPG with the 335D, and about 22MPG with the X5D. I have a loaded 335D, and always miss it after being in the X5 for a few days (My wife and I switch up cars here and there). If you ride solo all the time, I'd keep your 335D, but thats just IMO.also that deal your buddy is offering is not as great as it sounds. When i purchased in december of 2010, my 2011 X5D was had for about 10k off sticker price of 65,500, bringing it down to 55k and some change. Then I took the 1800$ diesel credit towards my taxes bringing it down to almost 12k off sticker price, plus I got 0.9% financing, which you won't be able to get through a private used car sale.so really, your sale is maybe only 2-4k off the original sale price once you factor in everything and how good of a deal your buddy negotiated originally.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd also hang onto the 335d.
If you need the room and can afford both, go for it.


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

I have had a x5 35d for about 19 months, and have driven a friend's 335d several times. 

As mentioned above, the 335d is much sportier and gets better mpg. It is more fun to drive all around. But the x5 has so much more room for kids, adults, and other stuff you may need to lug (luggage, groceries, pets, stuff from costco). I also like the high driving position and awd.

If you drive alone primarily, or if you have a spouse and no children, then the 335d is the clear choice. What would you do with the 335d if you bought the x5? Extra options are nice, but I don't see how they can outweigh the biggest option of all: body style.

Also, when I got my 2010 model in 2009, there was a 4500 eco credit, 1800 tax credit, and the sales tax was deductible to some extent (it was subject to a phaseout, but it was still a few bucks). my purchase price was about 12k under sticker, and I would think nearly every other x5 35d sold in 2009 and 2010 would be nearly the same (the sales tax deduction went away in 2010, and the eco credit dropped to 3500 sometime in 2010...also, many had a rebate from the CCA).


----------



## grigia (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. 

I thought I was getting a the deal of a lifetime on the X5d, but I see this deal is mediocre at best. 

I was going to sell in the 335d bc it only has the premium package and cold weather package. I wish it was an M Sport. 

Anyway I always drive alone and I think everyone here may be right I will keep my 335d. I love this car and the way it handles. 

Maybe I will put some cool rims on it that look stock.


----------



## grigia (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. 

I thought I was getting a the deal of a lifetime on the X5d, but I see this deal is mediocre at best. 

I was going to sell in the 335d bc it only has the premium package and cold weather package. I wish it was an M Sport. 

Anyway I always drive alone and I think everyone here may be right I will keep my 335d. I love this car and the way it handles. 

Maybe I will put some cool rims on it that look stock.


----------



## grigia (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry about double post


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

grigia said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> I thought I was getting a the deal of a lifetime on the X5d, but I see this deal is mediocre at best.
> 
> ...


Get some m-sport wheels and car will look great. I bought my 200 miles used set from an 335i m-sport owner who put on 20" wheels. I kept my stock 17's for snow tires. Keep in mind that BMW changed TPMS in 2010(if you do get a used set).


----------

